# Thoughts on Blue Sapphire Kennels in Hengar AL



## BFunk09 (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with this breeder? I was recommended her through a friend of mine who got his dog through her. His dog is very sweet and well behaved and he is very pleased with her, but I want to make sure I am not making a mistake... The breeder just messaged me and said a buyer fell though with a pup and one is available and I am thinking about jumping on it. 

Here is some of what I got back from the breeder when asking about pedigree and AKC registration, does all of this seem like it's on the up and up? 

"Hi Ben, The dam comes from West German Show lines and the sire comes from Czech lines out of border patrol dogs, both parents have their OFA pre-lims and DM testing completed and yes they are AKC registered, AKC papers will be mailed to owners in a few weeks. Parents also have OFA elbow clearances too." 

Any thoughts on a mix between show and working lines? (I was leaning toward working line dogs). Also the puppy has blue eyes even though both parents do not, is this within the breed standard?

Thanks so much for helping out with some rookie questions! This will be my first GSD!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

BFunk09 said:


> The breeder just messaged me and said a buyer fell though with a pup and *one is available* and *I am thinking about jumping on it. *


Please do not until you get some answers from folks on here. There are people here that know how to read a pedigree and can give you the good or possible bad of this breeding.

Are they breeding for "blue" German Shepherds?

How does she/he know that, that particular pup is a "match" for you?

This is a 10 to 14 year commitment so you really need to take your time and research before making this decision.

Tell us a little more!:wink2:
*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.
*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?
*Tell a little about yourself/your family!
*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)
*What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel (hours)?
*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home

WELCOME, btw!!!

Best of luck to you!
Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thumbs down here. two thumbs down.

be careful of the name. 

there is a well respected SAPPHIRE German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | Czech Border Patrol German Lines | DDR German Shepherds | Narcotic Dogs | Police Dogs | Protection Dogs | Family Dogs 

BLUE sapphire german shepherds is totally different . 

Is this one of those kennels breeding for "rare" colours -- blues, livers , 
what is with the eyes? of the Nightmare litter ?
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1219147254775002.1073741924.188245477865190&type=3 

Blue Sapphires Southern Belle

Blue Sapphires Hail Mary

"Hi Ben, The dam comes from West German Show lines and the sire comes from Czech lines out of border patrol dogs,"

just on this I would say - no . 

what "Czech" lines and how far back -- sire is not -- he is from , and that could be back some 20 years ago , some unfortunate offspring that fell into and was exploited by backyard breeders.

just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you Carmspack! I was hoping that you or one of the others, who have been studying pedigrees for many,many years, would answer this so that our new member Ben could get some knowledgeable insight before purchasing his first German Shepherd.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I saw their kennel online when I was searching, was going to be going past there on a trip. I looked at two pages and x'd it out, kept on searching. Just saying...


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

So I have a PB shepherd who has 1 blue eye, But this comes from a genetic mutation out of PANDA SHEPHERDS, its a coloring in shepherds thats not often seen. Both parents of my dog had brown eyes and she only has 1 blue, no other puppy from the litter had blue. 

Seeing as these puppies are Blue, I would ask her if the blue eyes are going to stay, or if they are going to change to gold, which is common in Blue shepherds. Their eyes will never stay blue, always turn gold. If she says they will stay blue, ask her if there is Panda Shepherd in their line (This is the ONLY color the blue eyes will show up in as far as I'm aware) if there isn't and the blue eyes will stay. I would be a bit concerned. 

This is just my look on it, My breeder was very helpful in educating us on the genetics of our dog and further research also helped me a lot. Blue eyes can show up but like i said, if she denies their being any Panda coloring in the pedigree or says the blue eyes will stay. I'd be a bit concerned.

*Edit* Also another observation is that the lighter blue shepherds seem to be the ones that have the lighter blue eyes.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Never heard of them before, but after looking at their Facebook page I'd stay away. They don't seem to have any direction to their breeding program beyond producing pets. If you just want a nice companion you can still get that from a working or show breeder. And mixing WGSL and Czech? Can't think of any reason to do that beyond "I have two dogs to breed".


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd look elsewhere.


----------

